# Big carp pictures..via internet:



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

This ones for you Greg, sure hope they get this big over here.would love to catch one like it someday.

Bighead carp:


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i know they get muuch bigger than that.. but at that size coming up from the water hittin ya on a boat would probably kill a person.. i myself would love to catch a few of them and black carp in ohio.. so many stories, so little backup as to where to start..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I hear ya AK,

Heres a BIG common......awesome!!!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

gorgeous dark common:


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I think this is how all common carp should be shaped..look at those shoulders & get a lok at the tail size...i bet that fish would put up one heck of a fight!!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

not a carp, but something that will eat a carp no problems.. 
my favorite fish to catch on my list.. arapaima..


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Ak, what in the hell is that? Looks awsome! I'd like to catch a couple of those!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Arapaima.. the largest scaled freshwater fish in the world..originally lives in the Amazon river .. the beast of freshwater(to me)..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I like that dark common....real real nice. Reminds me almost of a snapper or grouper(except the mouth) Just the body shape and size......


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Ak-It upsets me that those fish have been introduced into Asian
waters,when the native SA population is struggling.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

greg dood.. at least its not wildwater.. otherwise i would be kinda concern.. the fish is in a famous lake, along with some monster black carp, and mekong cats.. TDP fished this place..  and i used to go there to hangout with my cousin when i was about 10..lol
and before you start to dissin this paylake.. i have to say that this place is the closest place you can go fish around bangkok.. and you dont have to worry about gettin rob, or worse, killed..


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Ak--I know its a '''pay''' lake,not in the same way as ones
here.Theres a few of those lakes around Bangkok,Isn't there???
I know they stock a gang of SA fish in them...


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

heres a few nice carp from japan..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

and another nice one.. i love how green it is over there..lol


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

then this fat one.. by the way, those numbers you see are all in 10cm increments.. most of those fish are all 1meter long..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

and heres what i love the most.. check out how fancy the electronic part is, then check out how they attach it to the line.. cloths pin??


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

woow.. what the heck.. i bet i can be a mile away and recieve the signal from this bad boy.. LOL note the antenna.. is this where the paylakers get their ideas from?? hmmmm


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Japan is awsome,man.I get a kick out of their gear.
If you look at the Pics from WCC '04 the Japanese team
they are set up like that on Raduta.What ever happend 
to that Japanese carp site?Ak?.Anyway there are some 
very big carp in Japan.Any black carp pics,Ak?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

yes, i see lots of them.. i wish i can still understand japanese, used to understand quite a few of the writing waay back when.. i think i like the look of their contraptions.. LOL definitely be different for sure.. 
ps, their rod holder sure looks like what bottombouncer using right now..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

alriight.. check that beast out..


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Ak,I would love to get my hands on a few
of those fish.

Hey,you gots any good pics of Pla Buk???or Chao Phraya???


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

here greg.. check these out.. lol..i'm sure u saw it before.. 
http://www.anglingthailand.com/fish_species/index.htm


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Ak,that is an awsome site.Iam just crazy about
those Barbs species on there.I have been in love with the
Hampalas since i first seen them.If you ever come across
any Hampalas or any other odd barb or cyprinid species
either in a shop or asian market,ect let me know!Next
time iam in Chicago iam going on the search  I have 
to set up my 125g at my dads place first,though. My 
giraffe cats are starting to grow abit  and all their
chasing each other is annoying my big gourami.


----------

